# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  TOPS Fall Symposium

## Carol D

The Texas Ophthalmic Professionals Society will be hosting its Fall Symposium on October 6th & 7th in beautiful San Antonio, Texas. CEwill be available for ABO, NCLE, and the Texas State Registry. Please call TOPS home office for registration information at 512-467-2722.


Carol D

----------

